# zoar/ zoado



## LatinRainbow

Hola a todos...
Acabo de visitar un sitio web sobre carnaval y quería enviar una nota a un amigo para lo vea. En ese lugar aparece el texto "email do amigo (zoado)" y en otra parte dice " convide o seu amigo ( zoado ) para conhecer o bar da boa ". Me intriga la palabra zoado, quisiera saber qué significa.
Agradezco si alguien me puede ayudar.


----------



## Josita

Bem ''zoar'' significa algo como,brincar,curtir,no sentido de se divertir.E-mail zoado é um e-mail brincalhão.Zoar em algum lugar é brincar,aprontar bastante,fazer festa mesmo.Espero ter ajudado.


----------



## LatinRainbow

ah... bien. Excelente la explicación, super clara. Te agradezco mucho.


----------



## gallo24

Oi eu gostaria de saber o que é un amigo zoado

Muito Obrigado


----------



## Vanda

Aqui uma discussão sobre zoar:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=816489&highlight=zoar

zoado é o adjetivo.


----------



## Alandria

Os portugueses costumam usar "gozar" como sinônimo (aqui no ES também) e alguns nordestinos usam "frescar" como sinônimo.


----------



## andre luis

O amigo "zoado" é o amigo alvo de uma brincadeira.


----------



## brazuca87

Pessoal, encontrei alguns posts explicando aos hispanoablantes o significado do "zoar" aqui do Brasil, mas não achei nenhum que fizesse o contrário. Uso a expressão 'estoy de bromeo,' mas não consigo, por exemplo, dizer "Você tá me zoando" ou "Vamos zoar muito hoje à noite."


----------



## Mangato

Aquí en España, diríamos me ¿estás vacilando? o ¿me estás tomando el pelo?

Vamos a vacilar, esta tarde.


----------



## brazuca87

Nosotros los jovenes también utilizamos "zoado" para decir que algo está estropeado.

O email do amigo está zoado = o email do amigo não funciona


----------



## brazuca87

Ah Mangato, gracias. Creo que 'vacilar' si es una buena traducción... Recién me acuerdo de una musica que dice:

Todos los weekends ella sale a vacilar

Crées que equivale a "Vamos zuar muito essa noite" (Vamos salir a vacilar por la noche)???


----------



## Mangato

Aquí sería un amigo divertido, y vacilón


----------



## Tomby

brazuca87:
Eis o que dizem os dicionários sobre "zoar": 


> *zoar*: de orig. onomat. infl. por soar _v. int._, emitir som forte e zoante, confuso; zunir; zumbir. Dicionário Priberam.





> *zoar*: _v. i._ sonar, susurrar, producir sonido, rumor, susurro; zurrir.
> © Dicionário Português Espanhol Vox. Vol 1.





> *zoar*: formar jaleo, etc... (WRF).


Talvez sirva nesse contexto.
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## brazuca87

En Argentina se dice:

te estoy bromeando
re estoy jodiendo


----------



## XiaoRoel

O verbo *zoar* ou *zunir*, é o mesmo que esp. *zumbar* (cf. _ser un zumbón_), no senso próprio e no figurado: _deixa de falar-me assim que me zoam as orelhas_. Quando alguem é o alvo das brincadeiras da malta, _zoam-lhe as orellas, anda zoado ou zunido._


----------

